# Black, White, and Russian Red...and Jimmy the miniature hamster!!! PICTURE HEAVY!



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

This is from Friday night. My makeup was really cute last night (Saturday), but I didn't have time to take pictures of it, and I didn't take any pictures at the party. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which is sad, because I actually felt really cute, and I actually was wearing COLOR (clothes-wise), and I got a lot of compliments so I felt really cute, haha. So I should have taken pictures, but whatever. I hate that. I'll just have to do the same thing another time. 

ANYWAY...









Let's all ignore how crooked my eyeliner is, shall we? I was shakey, and I probably should have fixed it after my lashes and everything were done, but I was too lazy. So all right then. 













I think I was trying to be sexy or seductive or something, but it didn't quite work out. Hahaha. 










Eyes
UDPP
Bare Canvas paint
Gesso e/s
Carbon e/s
Phloof! e/s
Stud eyebrow pencil
Brun e/s on brows
Blacktrack f/l
Graphblack technakohl
Maybelline XXL mascara
Ardell "Gisele" lashes

Face
Prep+Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15
Studio Fix in NW15
Studio Finish concealer in NW20
Physician's Formula yellow concealer
Strada blush
Flush Naked blush
Shimpagne MSF

Lips
Creme Sherry cremestick liner...my Cherry lipliner disappeared!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 That's why it looks a bit more orangey in some pictures I think. 
Russian Red l/s
Pure Vanity l/g


Here are some drunken pictures from later that night...as in 10-12 shots and four bowls later. Hahaha. Bad idea. Although these pictures were probably only after 8 or so. Hahaha. Or maybe 10. I don't remember. Maybe it was after all 10-12. ANYWAY...

Beware, there are a lot of kissy face pictures ahead...but it's because everyone wanted red lipstick kisses. Haha. 





Me and Jeremy...and you can see in the background that Justin has one too. Haha. I look fat as fuck in this picture. Not sure what was going on with the angle there, but whatever. Ignore it. K thanks. 





Me and Madison...my lipstick was kinda smeared on my chin by now. Hahaha. I had to keep reapplying it to give lipstick kisses to my friends.





Me and Katie





Me and Kearston. I love this picture for some reason, haha. 


Other random pictures, because I can...since I haven't posted for a while. 

What I look like on a normal day (aka non-FOTD picture days, but when I actually have a tiny bit of makeup on haha):





I was bored, so I took a picture as I was turning left. Haha. 





Me and my CC peeps...well, except the girl on the far right. We all worked there together at one point haha. Nice hair, huh?





Me and Jimmy, the miniature hamster! Awww.


----------



## linkas (Apr 1, 2007)

Hot and sexy as always. The eyeliner is perfect! The shadows look great with your eyes colour!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Apr 1, 2007)

I LOVE THIS LOOK!!! Gorgeous. Great job with the blending.  You need to do a tut on this one! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 1, 2007)

Gurl...you are gorgeous with or without mu UGH!  Wish I can say that for myself lol.  You blending is FLAWLESS as usual.  Thanks for sharing, I always look forward to your posts.  Yout so effin talentend for your own good...GOSH lol.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think it's more like you're just far too nice!!! Haha. But thank you very much.


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 1, 2007)

beautiful look.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 1, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

You look hot!!


----------



## star1692 (Apr 1, 2007)

God Ash!!! You look absolutely amazing...as usual.  I'd give anything to have the make up skills you do.  So not fair!  I'm always taken by how beautiful your eyebrows look....The lips too....totally cute girl.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Apr 1, 2007)

WOWZA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Please help the needy, give us a tutorial on this amazing look PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 1, 2007)

You look SOOOOO SEXY!! Love it


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 1, 2007)

you are so gorgeous as usual! after all that drinking your make up is still in place...ahh the wonders of UDPP lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 1, 2007)

HOT! love your lipstick kisses!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 1, 2007)

You look soooo amazing in these pics. Girl, you are gorgeous!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 

 
_God Ash!!! You look absolutely amazing...as usual.  I'd give anything to have the make up skills you do.  So not fair!  I'm always taken by how beautiful your eyebrows look....The lips too....totally cute girl._

 
Awww, you're so sweet. Seriously, haha. You flatter me way too much.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you! You guys are all way too nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to do a tutorial sometime soon. It's not like I have anything better to do! Haha. It's actually REALLY easy though. Way more simple than a lot of the stuff I do, since it's only three colors! Anyone can do it, hehe.


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 1, 2007)

Those eyes are great!  Love the lashes, liner, shadow... everything.


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2007)

Yup we need the tut. You look lovely as always hun


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll try to remember to do one soon.


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

u did an amazing job!!!!so beautiful!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as always! This is one of the best FOTD w/red lip I've ever seen.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 2, 2007)

dang girl, forgive me for saying...but damn you fine! i love that first look.


----------



## emilyjoy (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm going to get me some Russian Red. asap.
lol.

Looks great.


----------



## poppy z (Apr 2, 2007)

great job lady!
russian red rocks with yout eyes and hair!!!


----------



## miztgral (Apr 2, 2007)

Gotta love the lips! Goes to show MAC stuff is good - the lips still look good after dishing kisses around. Heh.


----------



## Padmita (Apr 2, 2007)

You look great with and without make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! <3 Jimmy too, so cute!!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 2, 2007)

i love the eye mu and the red lips are gorgeous on you !!!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2007)

you look awesome. and i love your cute hamster


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!! I love how u did your eyeshadow --pure hotness!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 2, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so talented...and red lips on you are phwoar *fans self*

Also jimmy is too cute i want to snuggle his head!


----------



## missymaricel (Apr 2, 2007)

Intense & Stunning!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 2, 2007)

Sooo gorgeous! I'm always loving your looks!


----------



## missy29 (Apr 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as per usual. You always look stunning!!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 2, 2007)

Love the look. You're very pretty.


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 2, 2007)

You are just too gorgeous!!!  The makeup is flawless.  Please do a tut and if I get the look right, can I give Jeremy a lipstick kiss too?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hee! Hee!


----------



## Moppit (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow you can really pull off those red lips!  Beautiful.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Gorgeous as always! This is one of the best FOTD w/red lip I've ever seen._

 
Wow, that's a huge compliment. Thank you!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you guys!!!

Haha sure, I'm sure Jeremy would be down.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 3, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2007)

You are lovely!  I'd want red kisses from you too!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 3, 2007)

Girl smokey eyes and red lips was made for u ashley...and ur black hair looks gorgeous on u...it makes ur features stand out even more hon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love ur FOTD...and ur hamster is tooooooooo cute


----------



## Bianca (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous fotd as always and the hamster is cute!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 3, 2007)

Awww Jimmy's cute! You look smoking, I love the black,white and Russian Red look on you! Reminds me of Sin City.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!

I still haven't seen Sin City. I need to though!


----------



## thestarsfall (Apr 4, 2007)

I always love your looks...very hot indeed....

LOL at the sultry look...you look like you are going to kill someone!


----------



## rigantona (Apr 4, 2007)

That eye makeup looks amazing, truly.


----------



## PinkGuns (Apr 4, 2007)

GORGEOUS!! I've always adored your makeup when you posted on myspace groups


----------



## BlueRose (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome!! thank you so much for the pix


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 4, 2007)

really really pretty eyes!! can't wait for the tutorial! when do you think you will do it?


----------



## asian_eyes (Apr 4, 2007)

I am totally in love with this look!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 5, 2007)

I always fall in love with your looks! This is gorgeous! And what a cute hamster!!! It makes me miss mine (Gizmo) from high school.


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Apr 5, 2007)

you truly have natural beauty.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eyelashwishes...thank you! You're sweet.


----------



## milamonster (Apr 5, 2007)

great look
i love the lashes and that cutie hamster


----------



## showpuli (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi.

I think the dark hair looks really nice. It brings out your eyes - not that they needed additional bringing out, they are so expressive.

Anyway I posted this a long time ago and you prolly never saw it so I'm repeating. I mentioned that you reminded me of Tanya Turner of Footballers Wived (England's version of Desperate Housewives). I'm going to try an stick a pic of her (Zoe is her real name) in this post so you can see what she looks like. Course she's blonde, but still I think you look remarkable alike, well you have a better smile, hers looks like she's in pain. LOL

Oh and she's probably 10+ years older than you, but anyone who looks that good at her age is damn lucky.

Let me know what you think. 


















ilona


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hmmm...I guess I can see a resemblence!!! Well, I can see it in the second picture, mainly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not so much the first. I wish I was still blonde, haha. I miss it!!! *sigh* One day...

The dark is fun for now.

Oh, and I didn't see it before!!! Thanks for posting it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always want to know who I look like, but I never think I look like anyone haha. The one I get most often is Courtney Love...but mainly with blonde hair, haha. And only if I wear my makeup certain ways.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Apr 7, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## sewprecocious (Apr 7, 2007)

flawless!  youre brows are peeerrrfect, yet again


----------



## Schoko (Apr 8, 2007)

This looks sooo gorgeous...


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 8, 2007)

You are gorgeous! Great look! And cute hamster!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 8, 2007)

Gosh, you are so pretty!!!! The MU is awesome!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 9, 2007)

Flawless, just flawless.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 10, 2007)

Very sexy. Love the red lips


----------

